# Wisconsin Interest?



## HauntedSquirrel

Anyone in Wisconsin interested in a MnT? I'm a noob but would be willing to host (I have the space). I'm not doing anything formal this year, but have big plans for 2013.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Did you have a date(s) in mind?


----------



## scareme

There are a few Wisc haunters here, but I'm not sure how active they are. There used to be a group that met near Chicago, but I haven't heard much there either. You might wonder why a gal in Oklahoma would keep such an eye on the midwest gatherings. We plan on moving to Iowa in a few years, right on the Wisc border. And I'm already trying to figure out where I'm going to get my Halloween fix. If you can wait 2 yrs., we'll have a hell of a M&T. Even if it's just the three of us. lol


----------



## Gorylovescene

Well I can certainly wait a couple of years. This year I'm probably just going to end up scrambling to get everything done at the last minute (actually... that's pretty much every year), but I'd love to do this when I can take more time to plan ahead. My mom would love to join in on the fun as well, so we'll make that at least four of us


----------



## HauntedSquirrel

*Date is open*

I'm open on the date. I'm assuming most haunters will be a bit busy over the next couple of months, so . . .

I don't have pressing timelines just yet. I have 14 months to get my stuff together 

And with any luck, scareme, it'll still be going in two years and you'll be given a warm welcome


----------



## scarybill

*MnT interest*

I saw you discussing this in the fall, any interest in the spring


----------



## Slanks

scareme said:


> There are a few Wisc haunters here, but I'm not sure how active they are. There used to be a group that met near Chicago, but I haven't heard much there either. You might wonder why a gal in Oklahoma would keep such an eye on the midwest gatherings. We plan on moving to Iowa in a few years, right on the Wisc border. And I'm already trying to figure out where I'm going to get my Halloween fix. If you can wait 2 yrs., we'll have a hell of a M&T. Even if it's just the three of us. lol


There is a group in Chicago which is pretty active - Chicago Haunt Builders. We have members across Chicagoland, up over the Wisconsin border and even a couple in Indiana and Michigan.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ChicagoHauntBuilders/

A few videos of the group - http://www.youtube.com/user/ChicagoHauntBuilders


----------



## HauntedSquirrel

*Still Interested*

Scarybill -- Things have changed and I don't know that I'm going to be able to do a haunt any time soon, but I am still interested in a MnT or two, and still willing to provide the space. Of course, I'd rather wait until it's a bit warmer outside =)


----------



## scarybill

*warmer is better*

That sounds good, I just started to think about next year and it is never to early to start, keep in touch


----------



## ScareRookie

*Fellow WI Home Haunter*

I am a fellow Wisconsin Home Haunter in my second year. Check out my profile. I have a couple of social groups. One is called ScareRookies and it focuses on people new to the scene but eager to jump in. I also have one for Wisconsin Haunters but funny enough have any very little activity on that one. I have attempted to put together a make and take it. I was also attempting to put together a virtual make and take it where we join in on a conference call using video (Skyp). We would pick an idea or theme, a set (cheap) budget and work things out together. I am interested in joining your make it and take it and would also be willing to coordinate a virtual one. If any one is interested let me know. Dont forget about the online chat option on this site. we could coordinate a time and date and meet up online to get to know each other as well.

Also check out my videos from last years additions and previous years video
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....1.0.76.590.10.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.ItzVwr-v0JM


----------



## scarybill

Scare Rookie, I will keep you informed. any ideas for a MnT?


----------

